# Quick question about Xcode



## padishahemperor (Mar 8, 2005)

Hello!

I'm awaiting my Mac mini.. something I am not clear on is whether Xcode comes with it?  Can I program it out-of-the-box or are some downloads required, if so what would you recommend for a new convert to Mac?

Ta.


----------



## chornbe (Mar 8, 2005)

My friend bought the iMac G5 right around the same time I bought my iBook G4. His G5 came with disc 3 (the dev tools) and my iBook did not. I was able to download them easily enough. You have to register on the ADC page. Be warned, the page has a funny layout and it looks like you can't download XCode unless you buy a membership. That's not the case. Just look for the download links off to the side.

I don't know about the mini, first hand, but I've seen it mentioned that XCode was not on it. That's by no means a definitive answer, but a few people on other forums did mention it. I'd plan on having to download it just to be sure.


----------



## Captain Code (Mar 8, 2005)

It may not be on it but it should come as a separate CD.  It does when you buy the OS at least.


----------



## Lycander (Mar 9, 2005)

Better yet, you might want to go to http://developer.apple.com and sign up for the free Apple Developer Connection thingy. At most they'll just ask you for your name/address/email the usual suspects.

Then you get to download the latest versions of all the dev and performance tools. Just don't add anything to your shopping cart, and use the links on the left of that sign up page to jump straight to the downloads.


----------



## padishahemperor (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks, I had done that before I ordered. ;-)

If I recall I saw Xcode updates? I wasn't sure if they were the full thing, I'm sure they were quite big. I've no blank CDRs at the moment, so I may have to wait until the Mac comes and if the tools aren't with it, I'll buy some more disks and download it.

Any other recommendations for starting programming on the Mac?


----------



## riccbhard (Mar 9, 2005)

My Mac Mini came with Xcode installed. It was in the following directory:

Macintosh HD >> Developer >> Applications >> Xcode


----------



## padishahemperor (Mar 12, 2005)

Wonderful news, thanks for that ;-)


----------



## Pengu (Mar 13, 2005)

Um. it may not be a seprate disc. it may be on a disc with "extra applications" or something. my G5 had that, and had Offic2k4 demo on it, along with Classic.


----------



## padishahemperor (Mar 13, 2005)

But the chances are it will come with everything I need out-of-the-box?

Actually if anyone has a Mac mini already and can verify that I'd be a happy bunny


----------



## frankf (Mar 13, 2005)

On a lot of systems, there'll be a folder in the Applications folder called Installers, and the installer for Xcode will be in there, perhaps with some other installers.  That's the way mine came (if I recall correctly, as it was 2.5 or 3 years ago).  So, at the very least, you'll have to run an installer, at worst, you'll have to download it from Apple (~300 MB).


----------

